# MAULWURF AM TEICH  :-(



## Anselm (21. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin Neuling und habe zwei Fragen an die Teich-Experten:

1.) Mein Teich hat innerhalb kurzer Zeit (2 Tage) deutlich an Wasser verloren. 
Gleichzeitig habe ich festgestellt, daß "mein" Maulwurf, der sich schon länger im Garten aufhält, bedrohlich ¿ (Ironie) dem Teich genähert hat, denn es gibt in unmittelbarer Teichnähe  einige Maulwurfshügel. 
Frage: Kann es sein, daß sich "mein Haustier" durch die Teichfolie geknabbert hat  ? Wem ist das schon mal passiert ? 
Wer hat überhaupt Antwort auf die Frage, ob Maulwürfe 1 mm dicke Teichfolien durchknabbern ? 

2.) Seit dem Frühjahr habe ich den bis dahin völlig ohne Technik ausgekommenen Teich wegen starken Algenbefalls mit einer Umwälzpumpe (Gardena FSP 5500) incl. Teichfilter (Gardena UVC-Teichfilter F 9000) versehen. 
Der Erfolg hat sich im Laufe der Zeit auch eingestellt und der Teich ist nun algenfrei. Dafür finde ich aber immer öfter im Auslauf des Filterkastens tausende von winzig kleinen Würmchen. Was sind das für Tierchen ? 
Muß ich mir nun Sorgen machen ?  

Vielen Dank für jede sachdienliche Antwort.
Anselm


----------



## Markus K. (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: MAULWURF AM TEICH  :-(*

Hi,

1.) Ich ärgere mich schon seit Jahren über "meinen" Maulwurf. Ich habe in einem Frühjahr schonmal zwei Schubkarren voll Maulwurfshügel zusammengetragen. Nach einem Teichumbau vor einigen Jahren zeigte sich wie schön sich der Kerl an der Folie repektive am Vlies entlang gebuddelt hatte. Die Folie war aber zu keiner Zeit beschädigt. Ich denke hier besteht keine besondere Gefahr. Vielmehr Angst machen mir die Wühlmäuse, die sich seit einiger Zeit bei uns eingefunden haben. Denen traue ich nämlich zu, daß sie ihre Zähne einsetzen und nicht nur ihre Füße.

2.) Das sind Mückenlarven. Die sitzen an fast jeder Stelle mit sehr starker Strömung. Die Fische finden sie lecker.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: MAULWURF AM TEICH  :-(*

Hallo Anselm und herzlich willkommen



			
				Anselm schrieb:
			
		

> Frage: Kann es sein, daß sich "mein Haustier" durch die Teichfolie geknabbert hat ? Wer hat überhaupt Antwort auf die Frage, ob Maulwürfe 1 mm dicke Teichfolien durchknabbern ?



.... das ist eher schwer denkbar. Maulwürfe nagen nicht, sie sind reine Fleischfresser und graben mit ihren Füssen (Schaufeln). Anders sieht es allerdings aus, wenn Du statt eines Maulwurfes Wühlmäuse im Garten hast. Da würde ich mir um den Fortbestand der Teichfolie ernsthaft Sorgen machen.

Maulwürfe sind "Nützlinge"  . Wenn Dich die Hügel, die man ja auch leicht wieder glätten kann, nicht stören, lass sie wo sie sind. Sie fressen neben Regenwürmern auch __ Schnecken .... ein Getier auf das zumindest wir im Garten gerne verzichten können.





			
				Anselm schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür finde ich aber immer öfter im Auslauf des Filterkastens tausende von winzig kleinen Würmchen. Was sind das für Tierchen ? Muß ich mir nun Sorgen machen ?



Das ist so leider kaum zu beantworten. Es könnten z.B. Kriebelmückenlarven sein. Zu diesem Thema gibt es hier im Forum schon so einige Beiträge, die Du über die Suchfunktion bestimmt leicht findest. Oder Du machst mal ein Foto von den Tierchen, dann könnten wir mal schauen ...


Ach ja .... Foto !!! Ein Bissel mehr zu erfahren über Deinen Teich wäre auch nicht schlecht, Fotos werden auch immer wieder gerne gesehen. Da wir hier ja nun mal so gar nicht neugierig sind : intereressiert uns dass bei unseren neuen Mitgliedern immer ....


----------



## Sternthaler13 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: MAULWURF AM TEICH  :-(*

Na, ob Maulwürfe nützlich sind, sei einmal dahingestellt  
Unser persönlicher Haus-Maulwurf unterhöhlt schön akribisch die frisch verlegten Platten unterm Carport. Rino freut sich täglich über die Sandhaufen... Irgendwann stehen unsere beiden Autos eine Etage tiefer, befürchte ich.

In unseren Garten geht der gar nicht. Aber ich will es auch gar nicht beschreien. Toi toi toi...  Und dass die die Folie durchbeißen, glaube ich nie und nimmer.

Ansonsten leben wir hier nach dem Motto: Leben und leben lassen (Ausnahme: __ Nacktschnecken  ) Wobei...mein Mann hat schon so Anflüge von Mordgelüsten. Er kann es nur nicht ausleben, weil er mit einem "ich-schütze-alles-was-mehr-als-zwei-Beine-hat-Freak" zusammenlebt. Und Nacktschnecken haben noch nichtmals ein Bein )))


----------



## Anselm (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: MAULWURF AM TEICH  :-(*

Na, da bin ich ja beruhigt daß nach Experten-Meinung mein "Haustier" als Ursache für den Wasserverlust ausscheidet und die Würmchen sogar Leckerbissen für die Goldfische seien.
Ich werde die Sache mit dem Wasserverlust erstmal weiter beobachten und versuchen die Ursache herauszufinden.
Vielen Dank zunächst für Eure prompten Reaktionen.
Anselm


----------



## wp-3d (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: MAULWURF AM TEICH  :-(*



			
				Anselm schrieb:
			
		

> Na, da bin ich ja beruhigt daß nach Experten-Meinung mein "Haustier" als Ursache für den Wasserverlust ausscheidet und die Würmchen sogar Leckerbissen für die Goldfische seien.
> Ich werde die Sache mit dem Wasserverlust erstmal weiter beobachten und versuchen die Ursache herauszufinden.
> Vielen Dank zunächst für Eure prompten Reaktionen.
> Anselm




Hallo Anselm

Sicher ist es noch nicht, da noch nicht geklährt ist um welches Haustier es sich bei dir handelt. Wühlmäuse werfen auch Hügel und zerfressen alles was beim Gängebau im Weg ist, auch Teichfolie wenn sie eine Angriffsfläche erwischen z.B. Falte in der Folie. 
Der Link dürfte dir weiterhelfen. 

Gruss Werner


----------



## zaphod (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: MAULWURF AM TEICH  :-(*

Hallo, 
nur mal so nebenbei: Maulwürfe sollen durchaus scharfe Krallen an ihren kräftigen Grabwerkzeugen tragen - Folie oder Vlies mit einem spitzen/scharfen Gegenstand zu durchstoßen, ist nicht allzu schwierig. Die Krallen dürften lange genug sein, um Vlies samt Folie zu durchbohren. 
Gänzlich ausschließen würd ich das Kelchen nicht, aber auch sicher nicht als Hauptverdächtigen sehen und erstmal die üblichen Kandidaten für Wasserverlust prüfen, wie z.B. hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5827


----------

